
From Windows to MacOS – few helpful apps that have eased the transition - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/from-windows-to-macos-few-helpful-apps/
======
zapzupnz
Just to add: Alfred's Powerpack includes clipboard management facilities,
though they're disabled by default.

